# As a hunter do you carry TP?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A gun forum I belong to that has a hunting section where some one posted youtube on the proper way to go number two in the woods emegerancy thing.

The discusstion on the subject ranged from what you can and what you should stay far away from to wipe/clean your self afterwords. One poor soul was out fishing and had to cut up his favorite shirt to use.
My boat has always had a few terry towels on board.

I am a diabetic and take Metforum. it is a pouplar medicine been on the market for a long time. It has been my experince no doctor nor any thing I have read on it that it can and does cause the urge to go and gives you just a minute or two to ready to do so.

I always carry paper towels to wipe my hands with after feild dressing a deer. I can not recount the times those paper towels have came in handy to use as TP till I started carrying a part of a rool in my ruck sack. When I was useing the paper towels I would fold them and place in my back pockets as I wasn't carrying a ruck sack back them every thing went in my pockets or around my neck, camera and bionocs.

*Now I was relateing one of my instant stop and use the road side ditch to a nurse a few years ago. She informed me I should start taking a pro biotic. I started with the yogert stuff but it was expencive and I had to eat some every time I ate. 
The nurse put me on a scriped one and I chew two pills twice a day every day and I do not get those sudden urges any longer.
*
I still carry a sandwich bag with baby wipes in my ruck sack and a part of a roll of TP along with a half dozen sheets of Paper towels to clean my hands with after field dressing.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Antibacterial wipes and baby wipes in backpacks, our atv, and our vehicles for emergency use. The former for hands and the latter for butts.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Not uncommon for me to get out of the vehicle to step over the edge of an embankment for a quick listen and end up four miles from the truck without even shutting the truck door. There is toilet paper in the truck, and toilet paper in my vest, and depending on the situation, those things could be miles away. Sometimes I just make do with available materials. Used some witch hazel leaves a while back, very soothing.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Baby wipes in my pack,never be caught without!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TP no PP Yes 

Porta Potty


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dual purpose paper towels folded neatly in my jacket pocket in a quart ziplock.

sometimes for my hands some times for other things


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Pine cones! I always carry pine cones!

Scrapes it right on out of there!

But when I'm out of those a few paper towels are always available.

Having made it through 64 years I'm kind of familiar with my bodies habits and adjust my diet and timing according to what I will be doing.

For example, I'm hunting this morning so I had an early dinner and a high fiber snack. I will be leaving in one hour fifteen minutes but can already feel a familiar pressure building.

In business I followed the 7P's.

Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.

It works in life too.

But what was said about the Metformin was right on. Had to crap ten times a day.

Being a contractor that was not a good thing.

Went off it and used diet and exercise instead. Has been working for about 12 years now.

Anyways, back to the subject at hand.

My one buddy came up with the two sapling method for relief in the woods.

Instead of squatting like a dog, and praying you do not loose your balance and step back, we now look for two saplings about shoulder width apart.

Grasping them firmly and then seriously leaning back has made the whole operation much easier.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> Pine cones! I always carry pine cones!
> 
> Scrapes it right on out of there!
> 
> ...


Catapult could occur


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Or pack a squirt bottle and go French.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I carry a zip lock freezer bag with five of the large adult wipes, in the cargo pocket of my pants. Used one this morning down at the out house. The pack of wipes that I keep in the outhouse were frozen solid.

My EDC includes:
Wipes
Small Flashlight
Bic lighter
Leatherman
Cell Phone
Note pad

If I can wipe my butt, and start a fire, I will probably survive.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, TP is normally in my truck, in my coveralls, and a roll or two in our "totes" we keep in box stand during season with other necessities .


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If I hunted, I would need a porta potty. It would be real noisy when I dragged it up and down the trails. Doubt there is room in a tree stand for one.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Not a hunter but I keep tp in all vehicles, never know when ya might need it.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Just pick the right size tree and rub your but down it works like a corn cob.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Almost always carry fast food napkins or paper towels somewhere in my clothes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

D-BOONE said:


> Just pick the right size tree and rub your but down it works like a corn cob.


Avoid mature sycamores and shag bark trees. Just sayin.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I feel carrying paper products be it napkins, wet ones paper towels or plain old TP is in a persons best intrest. Especily if one happend to have roids!!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Don't need TP when out in the woods. We have lots of paper birch around here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya birch bark will work but then again so will wet moss and leaves. Just mke sure the moss doesn't have posin ivy roots in it.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I always (almost always) have tissues, napkins, or paper towels in my pockets. I forgot today that I had a fresh-from-the-dryer jacket on and had to wipe some vaseline on a pant leg instead. The vaseline came from the spring latch on the live trap.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to two bad knees, I seldom wonder far from the van. I always carry toilet paper, paper towels, hand sanitizer and a shovel, among other supplies.


----------

